
COS has been released for the commodore 64 - ingve
http://64jim64.blogspot.com/2015/09/cos-has-been-released-for-commodore-64.html
======
dang
This is the same story as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10452550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10452550).
We almost changed its URL to point to the blog post earlier. Perhaps we'll do
so now.

